# Hi, from sunny Bournemouth.



## The Burchies (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,
Just joined today, we are Mark & Julie (The Burchies).
We have been motorhoming for 9 years we live in Bournemouth but love travelling Europe as much as we can.
We are the proud owners of a Hymer s700 classic on the mercedes 410 which has celebrated its 20th birthday this year.
Looking forward to chatting & meeting some of you & attending some meets/rallies in the near future.


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 12, 2013)

:welcome:  Nice to hear from you, we are newbies compared to you just been motorhoming/wildcamping for a year but we love it
we have been to 2 meets and will be going to another in two weeks and then one at the beginning of December in Cumbria so we love the
meets as well.  The members on this site are loverly and very helpful.  :camper:  :wave:  :fun:

ps I hope you know what doombar is - we didn't but we do now :cheers:


----------



## quicksam (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Mark and Julie - welcome:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## dave and mary (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi and welcome, come in and put your feet up and enjoy good chat with good company.     :welcome:    :welcome:




       :drive:        :drive:


----------



## The Burchies (Nov 12, 2013)

quicksam said:


> Hi Mark and Julie - welcome:welcome::welcome::welcome:



Hello John,
Fancy seeing you on here!!


----------



## The Burchies (Nov 12, 2013)

GinaRon said:


> :welcome:  Nice to hear from you, we are newbies compared to you just been motorhoming/wildcamping for a year but we love it
> we have been to 2 meets and will be going to another in two weeks and then one at the beginning of December in Cumbria so we love the
> meets as well.  The members on this site are loverly and very helpful.  :camper:  :wave:  :fun:
> 
> ps I hope you know what doombar is - we didn't but we do now :cheers:



Hi,
Thanks for the welcoming reply, Sharps Doombar is one of my favs, dark necter brewed in Rock in Cornwall!.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 12, 2013)

The Burchies said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the welcoming reply, Sharps Doombar is one of my favs, dark necter brewed in Rock in Cornwall!.



You'll fit in well!


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 12, 2013)

welcome you have found the secret password doombar so you will fit in well dont think it brrewd in cornwall now


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 12, 2013)

:welcome::banana:


----------



## shawbags (Nov 12, 2013)

:welcome: ,you will get good advice and help on here .


----------



## The Burchies (Nov 12, 2013)

ellisboy said:


> :welcome::banana:



Thanks for the welcome fellow Bournemouth member.


----------



## The Duke (Nov 13, 2013)

*Welcome From Poole*



The Burchies said:


> Hi all,
> Just joined today, we are Mark & Julie (The Burchies).
> We have been motorhoming for 9 years we live in Bournemouth but love travelling Europe as much as we can.
> We are the proud owners of a Hymer s700 classic on the mercedes 410 which has celebrated its 20th birthday this year.
> Looking forward to chatting & meeting some of you & attending some meets/rallies in the near future.



Welcome Mark & Julie,
 We are almost neighbours, never know we might bump into each other........... not literally I hope.

Have Fun
Regards
Duke


----------



## The Burchies (Nov 13, 2013)

The Duke said:


> Welcome Mark & Julie,
> We are almost neighbours, never know we might bump into each other........... not literally I hope.
> 
> Have Fun
> ...



Hopefully meet you on a local rally. :wave:


----------



## philm (Nov 13, 2013)

:welcome:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## teckguy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Welcome*

Enjoy the forum and consider becoming full members


----------



## MaryMC (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello from Cumbria:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum Mark & Julie, have lots of fun.

:camper::have fun::welcome::cheers::drive:


----------



## anomad (Nov 18, 2013)

*Also from Bournemouth*

Hiya,

I've just joined today and I'm also from Bournemouth.

Currently 6 weeks into a 6 month tour of Europe. Been travelling southwards through France and about to hit the Spanish border.

Anomad


----------



## MaryMC (Nov 18, 2013)

anomad said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I've just joined today and I'm also from Bournemouth.
> 
> ...



Hello from chilly Cumbria :wave: I wish i was in the south of France the forecast is for snow here this week.


----------



## anomad (Nov 18, 2013)

*Not much better here!*



MaryMC said:


> Hello from chilly Cumbria :wave: I wish i was in the south of France the forecast is for snow here this week.



Weather is not much better here. Been wet for weeks - currently tipping it down - and snow/hail is predicted for Pamplona in a few days!


----------

